# Vinyl Cutter Reccomendation, Low budget!



## tomlee (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey guys, im inersted in designing my own t shirts, not relaly starting a company, but possibly selling a fe cool shirts to freinds and stuff. 

Im looking to spend around $1000 on a heat press AND cinyl cutter. DO you guys have any reccomenations on whats a good start? 

Also t-shirt vinyl and sign vinyl can both be cut by the smae type of machine correct?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Check Out The Us Cutter Brand.inexpensive, But Have Heard Great Things About Them. ....jb


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

tomlee I own the US Cutter refine 24" cutter and it works great, I would check into their copam series which is a sturdier built machine, but like I said mine works absolutely wonderful. Yes you can cut both t-shirt and sign vinyl with them, along with a whole lot of other things.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep the copam by us cutters is the industries sleeper,,, I own one and have not found anything yet I can't cut,, its built like a tank,,, 

R.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I think that would be my next choise.. the copam cp2500.


----------



## tomlee (Aug 18, 2007)

Ill look into that brand. What would you guys say would be a good size heat press and brand for cheap?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

16x20,,,, mighty press good starter,,,, don't go small,,, you will regret it same goes for the vinyl cutter,,,
Hope this helps,,,

R.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I have been happy with my mighty press 15 x 15.. I have had it for a year with no regrets as far as size is concerned.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You following me around Lou???? LOL


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

There is another recent thread you can look at,,, its a ebay press I have one its good,,, and inexpensive...

R.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

yeah, turn around I am behind you...


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

lol,,,lol,,, Lou, the other thred is "good heat press or not""


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

I bought an USCutter plotter, the refine mh something, it cuts 25" of vinnyl. It is really nice, Inexpensive and works great. Most guys will say: Go with a Roland... Do it if you have the $. The Us Cutter will work great. I know that>
Joe


----------



## Mad Brad (May 31, 2007)

How much is "inexpensive" for the us cutter?

Brad


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I got mine for under $300.00 with shipping.

Go to US Cutter - Home or ebay and search us cutter.


----------



## Mad Brad (May 31, 2007)

Excellent - thanks. Looks like I'm going to get a new toy LOL

Mad Brad


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> I got mine for under $300.00 with shipping.
> 
> Go to US Cutter - Home or ebay and search us cutter.


That's a really nice low price for a good cutter. I wonder what Josh will say about that? Does it have the optic eye to help cut printed transfers?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: optic eye to help cut printed transfers*



vctradingcubao said:


> That's a really nice low price for a good cutter. I wonder what Josh will say about that? Does it have the optic eye to help cut printed transfers?


optic eye to help cut printed transfers...is a good thing.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

No it doesn't have any optical eye, but for the price difference I can purchase ALOT of scissors plus I don't do those types of transfers so I don't need one with an eye. 

It doesn't matter to me what Josh thinks because I quit dealing with Imprintables anyways.


----------



## tomlee (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys! Where do you guys buy your vinyl? And good brands for stickers and tshirts?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use hotmark 70 from Richardsons supply. I've heard good things about the vinyl from joto too.Good luck....JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes I use multicut by Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto and I love it. Check 'em out and ask for a sample, I think you will love it too.

As for the sign vinyl, I get that from a local distributor and mainly use Oracal or FDC.


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

Would the Copman CP2500 be ok to use for text only tees or would there be too much cutting and weeding?


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

You could also try a Creation P-Cut. Us Cutter sells them and they are better than the refine series but not as good as the Copam.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

sg613 said:


> You could also try a Creation P-Cut. Us Cutter sells them and they are better than the refine series but not as good as the Copam.


Can u explain *"better" *? Do you mean by its features? Quality? Size?
Thank you
Joe


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The p cut is like the mid line that the have,, this line has been around and many other distributers sell it for a lot more money than us cutters.. Its worth a look,, I can't speak for it,, all I know is the copam,,

R.


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

plan b said:


> The p cut is like the mid line that the have,, this line has been around and many other distributers sell it for a lot more money than us cutters.. Its worth a look,, I can't speak for it,, all I know is the copam,,
> 
> R.


Well put. Thats exactly what it is. There is a guy in Toronto that sell the P-Cut 630 for about 400 canadian and he sells enough of them. You can get one on ebay from us cutter for about 200 us (shipping not included in either price). Here is some info from us cutter.


*Refine -* The is the machine that we started selling three years ago. Over that time it has undergone a few improvements, and it remains a low-cost workhorse. It uses three pinch rollers because it has no fan to hold the material flat. Overall, it gets the job done, but it is the loudest of the vinyl cutters that we sell. If you absolutely need a stand and the lowest price, this is the one to get, otherwise, we recommend the PCUT which can be purchased without a stand for about the same price. This machine is equivalent to the best machines offered by most of our competitors.
*PCUT -* This is our newest model and it is meant to be a replacement for the Refine line. Overall, it is a heavier, more solidly built machine. It uses much better components such as fine grit material rollers that won't mark your material, a metal carriage with ball-bearing slides, and a powerful fan that keeps the material flat (eliminating the need for additional pinch rollers). It also uses a more modern circuit design and firmware which leads to greater long-term reliability and superior output. The primary advantage of this model is lower noise and higher reliability.
*Copam -* Our top-of-the-line series. This machine offers features that are not available on any other cutter at this price point. Our 24" model weighs a massive 67 pounds (compared to 45 pounds for the Refine), and if you observe this model in person, you will see that no compromises were made. This machine is the machine you will want if you are a professional sign maker or if you are using thick material. The stronger motors will power through material like stencil board and sandblast mask. Of course, our top of the line machine is the fastest, quietest, and most accurate of the three, and it absolutely destroys all equivalently priced models such as the higher priced Enduracut Plus from Signwarehouse. This model also has a a longer warranty term.

Also the P-Cut comes with better software than the refine. Obviously I would use flexi but the P-Cut can also cut directy from corel or photoshop with a program called PLT Draw.


----------



## Mad Brad (May 31, 2007)

Thanks

Who is the guy in Toronto. I'm so close to Toronto I could make a paper airplane out of a spent sheet of transter paper and let the wind take me into town.

Mad Brad


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

They have a website and the company is zengo i beleive. They are over priced though. You might wanna order from us cutter but its up to you. Just google that name or check ebay.ca (search for vinyl cutter and in search options put canada only) because I think he sells on there. Good luck.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> No it doesn't have any optical eye, but for the price difference I can purchase ALOT of scissors plus I don't do those types of transfers so I don't need one with an eye.
> 
> It doesn't matter to me what Josh thinks because I quit dealing with Imprintables anyways.


LOL, yeah, I must acknowledge that I use scissors more often too, even though my cutter has an optical eye.


----------



## Mad Brad (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the P-Cut 630 and Zengo

Mad Brad


----------



## TDE (Sep 2, 2007)

What does a viny cutter do, what is it for?


----------



## Keish (Feb 12, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good affordable software to use for the copam 2500?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a 15x15 press, works great but if doing 3x 4x 5x tees, and using the AWESOME T-SQUARE, i would love to have a larger plate for chest pocket graphics, and larger tees, hoodies.
If you are not doing larger sizes you will be very happy with 15x15 press.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

TDE said:


> What does a viny cutter do, what is it for?


 
They are used mainly for cutting heat press transfer vinyl for garments, or for cutting self-adhesive vinyl for vehical decals, banners, sinage, wall words/ designs, etc.
They also cut a number of other materials, such as paint mask vinyl for airbrushing stencils, sandblast resist for sandblasting stencils, mylar, polyurethane, card stock for scrapbooking, stencil board (oil board), etc.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Keish said:


> Does anyone know of a good affordable software to use for the copam 2500?


 
Are you looking for a design and cutting software, or stirctly a cutting program because you already utilize Adobe Illustrator or Corel Draw?


----------



## Keish (Feb 12, 2007)

I have Illustrator and Corel, but I am trying to understand how to get them to communicate with the cutter.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Keish I'd say your copam came with signcut-x2. There should be a plugin so you can launch it directly from corel draw or illy. I haven't used signcut myself but I have seen posts about it having a plugin for corel and illy.

Here's their website, Welcome to SignCut-X2 (sc-x2) maybe go over there and look around and see if you can't find something to help you.


----------



## Keish (Feb 12, 2007)

My copam didn't come with cutting software (I don't think) I just came with the driver. But I will take a look at the site you recommended.

Thanks


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

There is a driver available on our support site for the Copam, that will allow you to configure it to cut/plot directly from Corel. Not sure about Illy.

USCutter - Powered By Kayako SupportSuite


----------



## Keish (Feb 12, 2007)

kenimes said:


> There is a driver available on our support site for the Copam, that will allow you to configure it to cut/plot directly from Corel. Not sure about Illy.
> 
> USCutter - Powered By Kayako SupportSuite


 
Thanks I will check it out later tonight and let you know how things worked out.


----------



## prv8eye (Apr 29, 2008)

I bought a US Cutter Laserpoint cutter through eBay a couple weeks ago.
About 30 seconds after first turning it on it emitted the nauseating aroma of burning wire insulation. Then the LCD display went dead.
I called tech support and was transferred to the "Head" guy but got an answering machine.
The answering machine message instructed the caller to leave a message but stated not to call back repeatedly because that would confuse the situation.
After a week of no response I, today, called customer service. The man took my name and number and said someone would call me back. He also transferred my call to tech support and I, again, had to leave a message.
One hour later, no call. I called back and received the message that said I was calling "after business hours".
I had read a couple of posts on the forums about "great" customer service from U.S. Cutter.
Can anyone tell me how I can get some of that?

Gus in Oceanside, Ca


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow Gus sorry to here of your issue. Have you tried to go to the uscutter forum and try to talk to someone on there. I know the staff monitors this forum and their own . I hope you get some help. You have been way more patient than, I would have. I hope you keep us posted on the outcome. Good luck. .... JB


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Not sure what happened Gus, but send me a PM with your phone number and I will phone you right away. Possibly tomorrow if I do not get the PM before I leave today.


----------



## Reign (Jun 16, 2008)

kenimes said:


> Not sure what happened Gus, but send me a PM with your phone number and I will phone you right away. Possibly tomorrow if I do not get the PM before I leave today.


 
WOW! thats cool of you... so you work for US Cutter? ...if so I wanna work with you.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes Reign he works at US Cutter. He is their lead tech there. Ken is the best person I have ever dealt with in any industry.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Reign said:


> WOW! thats cool of you... so you work for US Cutter? ...if so I wanna work with you.


 
Yes, I have been with USCutter for over a year now. We may be hiring if you are in the Seattle area.

 


Awww shucks flowerboxx, I just do what I can. Thank you.


----------



## Reign (Jun 16, 2008)

kenimes said:


> Yes, I have been with USCutter for over a year now. We may be hiring if you are in the Seattle area.


Well thank you for the heads up! ...what I actually meant was I want to do my business with you. Im not actually ready to jump on board yet, Im still getting all my ducks in a row but I do know I want to buy a vinyl cutter and I want to buy it from you.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Reign said:


> Well thank you for the heads up! ...what I actually meant was I want to do my business with you. Im not actually ready to jump on board yet, Im still getting all my ducks in a row but I do know I want to buy a vinyl cutter and I want to buy it from you.


 
Oops, I misunderstood.  

I would be happy to help you with purchasing a cutter. You can send me a PM with your phone number, or email me directly: [email protected]


----------



## prv8eye (Apr 29, 2008)

kenimes said:


> Not sure what happened Gus, but send me a PM with your phone number and I will phone you right away. Possibly tomorrow if I do not get the PM before I leave today.


Ken,
I tried to send you a PM but I got this:

Sorry! That user has specified that they do not wish to receive emails. If you still wish to send an email to this user, please contact the administrator and they may be able to help.

Please send me your e-mail address or phone number and I'll contact you ASAP
[email protected]

Thank you,
Gus


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Just sent you a direct email.


----------



## lightning (Jan 15, 2008)

I too am lookinbg at a US Cutter on e-bay. You can get a 34" for 3-$400 dollars with shipping. A friend of mine has a SEIKI (sp ?) It works good but with all of them you get introductory software. If you kave Corel or AI you can design in those programs and import into the sign software to cut.
As far as heat presses, get at least a 15"X15" clamshell. Stay away from swing-aways because it is hard to get sweatshirts and coats under them. You can get a nice press like above for $200 or so on e-bay.
Yes, cutters will cut "heat press material" for making shirts. There are many types and brands. My favorite is "Thermoflex". It is easy to weed, sticks to your clothing (So you can move it without it slipping) and wears very well. However, it's not cheap. It's about $40 for a roll of thermoflex plus 15" X 15'.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I am very happy with my uscutter,, refine MH 871
Great place to start or stay,,,,
they also have a forum for support


----------



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

i have a gx24 and a 15x15 hix swingman and ive done everything from shirts to coats, quilts and banners!! no regrets here.


----------



## lightning (Jan 15, 2008)

Good, You're probably better at it than me. I have a 9" X 12" swing away (I think it's a hix, mighty press?). I've found that, first, it's not big enough. Maybe the size of yours makes a big difference. Secondly, there is not enough clearance to put thick sweatshirts or jackets under so that the pressing area will be flat. Don't get me wrong, you can do it but once you've used a 15" X 15" clamshell you don't want to go back. That's my own opinion.
I wish I had someplace to go like this 6 years ago when I bought it for $599. This forum is a lot of help to new comers and veterans alike. Thanks for your thought.


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 20, 2006)

Has anyone used the Microsoft Cashback program on Ebay?

I'm actually swamped with vinyl work so I'm ordering a 2nd cutter and went with the Laserpoint. According to Ebay, I should be getting $32 bucks back on my purchase in 60 days to my paypal account through the Microsoft Cashback program. I'll just cross my fingers and hope that his happens but it's a good deal either way.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I have heard people say they did get their $$$$ back through that program, I never tried it myself though.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Joe, what all are you cutting?


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 20, 2006)

sjidohair said:


> Joe, what all are you cutting?


I do a lot of names and numbers for soccer and roller derby teams & I get swamped around the holidays from people who want custom shirts for gifts.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

What is the microsoft cashback program?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## audihenry (Sep 9, 2008)

Stika. For the other one, I don't know...


----------



## jimwww (Dec 6, 2008)

This is a great thread.. excellent.. I want to buy a cutter very soon from US Cutter and a Heat presss (not sure if US Cutter is the best place for that (only want a 120v one) 
I am concerned that their vinyl cutter does not have an optical sensor on the US cutters. Is it crucial to cutting out the designs - for the t shirts?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

jimwww said:


> This is a great thread.. excellent.. I want to buy a cutter very soon from US Cutter and a Heat presss (not sure if US Cutter is the best place for that (only want a 120v one)
> I am concerned that their vinyl cutter does not have an optical sensor on the US cutters. Is it crucial to cutting out the designs - for the t shirts?


Not crucial if you are just cutting heat press transfer vinyl for your garments. Definately nice if you plan on cutting around your pre-printed heat transfer though.

If you are doing this for business, I would not recommend the lower end heat press units we offer, but we now offer the Hotronix line, and they are sweet. The lower end cutters cut just as good as the name brand units...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

some of USCUTTERS do have the ability to cut out transfers do you homework so you pick the right one.
USCUTTERS does have a forum, Uscutter.com
you can ask whatever questions there you want and get info,
Roland makes a awesome cutter as well ,there are alot of great cutters out there right now,, figure out what you want it to do, and then buy according to that.
I own one cutter and have another one bought as soon as the production is done.
One will do what the other one will not.
Once you start cutting, you will be amazed what you can do , i got mine for t-shirt vinyl,, but i am now making car decals, window decals as well as wall sayings,, and cling decals, my patio doors are all decorated for the holidays.lol
I have even made banners..yahooooo


----------



## jimwww (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you very much for the advice.. 
I really appreciate this thread.


----------

